# Pen Turning - Where to start...



## Lee J (21 Nov 2011)

After doing my second successful local craft fair on Saturday I was analyzing my sales, working out what sold the best and making a plan as to what stock I will make for my next one in the spring. I had made a couple of notes of some ideas people had suggested to me and a fair few people had asked me if I made pens. With it being a Xmas fair it seems a few people would of purchased hand made pens as gifts. So I thought I'd try my hand at pen making. However I'm completely in the dark about pen turning/making. So this morning I will dedicate to researching what is needed and involved. I don't want it to take over my craft stall, I just want to include maybe a dozen hand made pens. So the first port of call is you knowledgeable folk on here. 

What equipment do I need? Is there a special small lathe available or maybe an attachment for my big lathe? I have a Record Coronet lathe that to me would seem far too big to make a delicate pen on? 

What other gadgets would help? I think I've seen something somewhere that helps with the assembly of the pen? have I dream't that?

Any help would be gratefully received


----------



## theartfulbodger (21 Nov 2011)

The Axi email has a step by step video on it, might be useful

http://www.axminster.co.uk/pen-making-- ... rtlpenvid/

And some kits

http://www.axminster.co.uk/pen-and-penc ... nt=penkits


**other stuff is available, I don't work for them, ETC. :wink:




edit
the email has a video on it, the email doesn't have an email on it. that's just wrong and caused by lack of coffee and proper typing #-o


----------



## Lee J (21 Nov 2011)

thanks for that. So I could use my coronet lathe, it's the mandrel that seems to be the important bit


----------



## WoodMangler (21 Nov 2011)

Lee J":ae1pyu5n said:


> thanks for that. So I could use my coronet lathe, it's the mandrel that seems to be the important bit


It's much easier to make small things on a big lathe than it is to make big things on a small lathe...


----------



## jpt (21 Nov 2011)

My guide to pen turning can be found here http://www.woodturned.co.uk/html/projects.html

Also a very good book just out by another forum member well worth the money http://www.amazon.co.uk/Pen-Pencil-Proj ... 004&sr=8-1

john


----------



## xy mosian (21 Nov 2011)

Interestingly my neighbour is just beginning to turn pens. My help has been sort as he is no woodworker. A couple of points have come up:-

The drilling of the blank for the, in this case brass inner barrel, requires the drill bit to travel about 70 mm. His table top machine cannot do this, awkward.
The jig we have produced to hold the blanks for drilling works suprisingly well. Two blocks of 3" X 2" dowelled together with a hole, slightly smaller than the diagonal of the blank, drilled vertically through the joint. The blank is inserted, a quick clamp applied and there is the blank held square to the drilling machine table.

Have fun, ahve a look on the Turning section there are sure to be others doing t his.

xy


----------



## Lee J (21 Nov 2011)

JPT - that link to woodturned.co.uk is fantastic. thanks for that


----------



## CHJ (21 Nov 2011)

This link may save you spending a whole lot of unecessary money on tooling.


----------



## Lee J (21 Nov 2011)

what MT is my lathe likely to be then? It's a full size lathe, Record Coronet size 0


----------



## Lee J (21 Nov 2011)

CHJ":nzih4amj said:


> This link may save you spending a whole lot of unecessary money on tooling.




once again a great website with a wealth of information. =D>


----------



## John. B (21 Nov 2011)

Lee J Where are you located?

John. B

You wuz quick there John


----------



## nev (21 Nov 2011)

i bought one of these..http://www.rutlands.co.uk/workshop-&-po ... rning-kits and it has all one needs .
i think coronet = record power =1MT
and for more pen supplies see my post from earlier heads-up-good-service-t56039.html
but be warned...slippery slope :mrgreen:
edit:
and JPT's tutorial as mentioned above


----------



## Dieseldog (21 Nov 2011)

A smaller tool rest will help 
decent glue for the brass tubes something like Araldite 
sharp tools is a must 
a decent pen blank jig 
if your going to be turning Acrylic pens when drilling the 7mm hole take your time and remove any waste from your drill bit or you will blow the Acrylic blank 
post a pic up of your first pen when you make one 
hope this helps


----------



## jumps (21 Nov 2011)

Lee J":yyzh6ctv said:


> what MT is my lathe likely to be then? It's a full size lathe, Record Coronet size 0



1MT (both spindle and tailstock)


----------



## russell1 (23 Nov 2011)

Thick Superglue from http://www.starloc.eu/ who are located in Runcorn (UK) Cheapest around for price and quality.

Pen Kits from www.timberbits .com fabulous prices and great servive, David is based in Sydney Austrailia but again price and service are great. Also some videos and lots of instructions.

Planet Tools do a starter kit with Mandrel and blank end cleaner. See last 2 items on this URL 
http://www.charnwood.net/shop/category/ ... ning-tools

Have fun

Russell


----------

